# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  Group By in T-SQL

## sg.programmer

سلام
چطور میشه از Group By استفاده کرد زمانی که میخوایم یکسری فیلد ها در خروچی نشون داده بشن ولی در شرط GroupBy نباشد و همچنین از نوع aggregate functions هم نباشد؟

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
از SubQuery و Function در هنگام گروه بندی مجاز به استفاده هستید

----------


## keleopater

سلام
من هم همچین سوالی دارم و نمی تونم راه حلی پیدا کنم. خیلی هم به جوابش احتیاج دارم . لطفا یکنفر کامل و ساده برا اساس سوال زیر جواب بده

فرض کنید من یه کوئری دارم که حاصلش به شکل زیر هست

1   a
2   b
2   c
3   a
3   b

حالا اگه بخوام نتیجه رو به شکل زیر تغییر بدم چیکار کنم؟
1   a
2   b,c
3   a,b

----------

